# A Problem Has Been Detected



## Amanda1116 (Jun 16, 2007)

:sigh:

While playing Sims 2 it crashed and I got that bright blue screen with all the mumble and the technical information read:

*** ati3duag.dll -address BFAFB3BA base at BFAC4000, datestamp464d042e

Anyone have any idea what this means. I recently upgraded my ATI Radeon Xpress 200 with a ATI Radeon X1600. All help is welcomed and appreciated!!
Amanda


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

The ati3duag.dll file is part of the drivers for your ATI video card.

It is quite possible that that graphics device is not capable of playing the Sims.
Have you read the system requirements for Sims?

Also did you install the graphics driver and/or updated them?


----------



## Amanda1116 (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes my new card the x1600 meets the requirements thats why I upgraded because the old one did not. I will check the ATI website and see if theres a more recent update? I didn't have a problem when I first installed the new card this started happening about a month later.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you check you had enough power for the upgrade


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Also did you uninstall the old graphic card drivers this may be causing a conflict


----------



## Amanda1116 (Jun 16, 2007)

dai- i don't think i have enough power i have 300.

geekgirl- was told it was unnecessary for me to uninstall the old driver and since they are both ati they should be fine.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

put your specs into here
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
based on a quality power supply and add 30% to the end result
in the specs entry put in 25% for cap ageing
agp= min of 18amps on the 12v+ line


----------



## Amanda1116 (Jun 16, 2007)

I says it recommends 320w. So I'm assuming this is my issue.
So my next question is if I get a new power supply is this something I can change on my own? I did the graphics card on my own just with some help from Matt on these fourms.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

When i fitted my first PSU i got a problem, but it was easily resolved ( Had to boot with my IDE ribbon Cable removed...somehow ).


They are really easy to install, The Connections can only go one place so you cant get lost :grin:


----------



## Amanda1116 (Jun 16, 2007)

Haha well if you had a problem I'm bound to have one too but I figured out my last one. So I guess thats my next adventure 
Thanks everyone for you help!


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Just make sure you have the power unplugged from the wall before you try and fit it - You wont have any problems. Also make sure you ground yourself before you fiddle about inside the case :grin:

Your better to post the type of PSU you are going to buy here before you buy it, Just to make sure its nothing crap :grin::grin:


----------



## Amanda1116 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] A Problem Has Been Detected*

Well what do you recommend? I assume I shouldn't go 400w because thats a waste but I'm not made of money either


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] A Problem Has Been Detected*

How much do you want to spend? The 650W Antec Trio is only $90 after rebate - Abit overkill but for that price its a bargin.



see here - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001


----------



## Amanda1116 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] A Problem Has Been Detected*

thats acutally not bad consider at best buy a 550 at best buy i was looking at is 117 and no rebate


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] A Problem Has Been Detected*

Yup its a real Bargin, If you do decide to go for it just make sure your case is ATX ( I made that Mistake - My case is uATX and i got an ATX psu lol - :grin:


----------



## Amanda1116 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] A Problem Has Been Detected*

Ok and how do I figure out which one mine is?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] A Problem Has Been Detected*

uATX case:








(Actually my current Crappy PC lol)

ATX











Basically - ATX cases are alot larger and have more room than uATX cases.


I think ATX PSU's fit into Uatx cases though - My Antec 400W which came out of an ATX case fitted into my brothers uATX Emachines.


----------



## Amanda1116 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] A Problem Has Been Detected*

I must just be a uATX? I have a normal ol Compaq

I'll take a picture but it might take awhile. I'll turn it off and get get the lid off and all that fun stuff


----------



## Amanda1116 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] A Problem Has Been Detected*

Ok here two pictures I took. Keep in mind its laying on its side. hopefully you can tell which it is. its a bit dusty in there haha!

Thanks again so much for all your help!! :grin:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] A Problem Has Been Detected*

That looks like an ATX case to me, Youve got room to have that fan at the back where my little uATX case doesnt  :laugh:

That Antec PSU should fit with no problems.


----------



## Amanda1116 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] A Problem Has Been Detected*

What is a good brand you would recommend? Looking on that website you gave me theres quite a few in the prices range of like $40-$60 and that range is a bit more resonable for me right now. I would appreciate it if you could give me a nudge in the right direction :wink:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] A Problem Has Been Detected*

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.a...m=203477216&Type=PE&Category=Comp&dcaid=15890


:grin:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] A Problem Has Been Detected*

I couldn't tell which type of motherboard connection you have, is it 20 or 24 pin? The last Antec power supply I purchased stated it was only for 24 pin connection only and I couldn't remove the extra 4 pins like on some psu.


----------



## Amanda1116 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] A Problem Has Been Detected*

Ok I purchased a Rosewill PCU 450w. I just finished installing it, or so i thought, and when I go to start up that computer it says "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT DISK & PRESS ENTER" Ok what did i do wrong? Theres some connectors that i didnt connect because there was no slot for them. But my old PCU had a handful that werent plugged in too. Anyone know what I did wrong?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] A Problem Has Been Detected*

Make sure the connection to the hard drive is secure. Remove any floppies or cds in the optical drives.
Does the BIOS see the hard drive?


----------



## Amanda1116 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] A Problem Has Been Detected*

Ok no CDs and def no floppies i dont have a drive for them.
I checked all the connections theres 3: Motherboard, ATX12 the one with 4 pins and Peripheral Connector. Am I missing something else? And how would I tell if BIOS sees the Hard Drive. Sorry I need so much help, leave it to me to have issues


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: [SOLVED] A Problem Has Been Detected*

check you have not dislodged the data cable at the m/board and the drive


----------



## Amanda1116 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] A Problem Has Been Detected*

Ok which one is that? Ive checked everything thats connected in, everything is all the way in I even took out the motherboard connector out to make sure i didnt put it in the correct way but it doesn't go in the other way so im pretty sure i didnt mess up that part

i found this on rosewills website is this my problem?

http://www.rosewill.com/faq/view.aspx?Type=Product&FaqId=53


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: [SOLVED] A Problem Has Been Detected*

look at the pictures you took and posted to check the connections are the same
try a new sata data cable the thin red one
to enter the bios you press the key it tells on the bottom one of the post screens
usually the delete key
you should have gone with the psu recommended,rosewill are of poor quality and not recommended and below the recommended wattage


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] A Problem Has Been Detected*

I don't think your issue looks like a power supply failure, it looks like hard drive failure


----------



## Amanda1116 (Jun 16, 2007)

I did check the pictures, and everything remains the same, just with the new connectors. As far as the power supply I chose I got the one I could afford. I can't afford the ones people were telling me about I have other things in my life right now that I can spend that sort of money on.

Geekgirl if it is a hard drive failure how would I fix that? should i take the new power supply out and put the old one back in and see if everything works again?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no take the plugs off the drive and put them back on the same with the sata plug on the m/b
on the sata drive instead of using the sata power plug,if the drive has a molex connector use that instead


----------



## Amanda1116 (Jun 16, 2007)

the sata plug (the red one) doesn't want to budge and i dont want to force it off and ruin anything else. and i have no idea what a molex connector is.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is the sata one where you push a clip to release,some have this modification because the original sata plugs were notorious for working loose during the normal operation of the computer
they should glide on and off with very little effort
the molex plug is the *********** plug you will see one going into your cd drive and hanging loose above the drive in your picture


----------



## Amanda1116 (Jun 16, 2007)

ok i was able to get the red sata cable out, there were clips but they were tiny and not too easy to get off. once i got them off i could see a new slot below the sata plug that went into the driver. the S-ATA plug on the pcu unit plugged right in there. so i put the red on back in its normal spots and the computer started up. hopefully all is well now. ive got my fingers crossed. thank you very much for dealing with my frustration i really appreciate. ill post back if everythings ok.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you should be fine now and have learned a lot and should give you more confidence for future fixes and upgrades


----------

